# First success with ribs!



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for all your help guys. The tips are really appreciated.
Rubbed with Wolfe rub and finished with Sweet Baby Ray's.
They were falling apart a bit too much for my liking, but otherwise really good. I'll adjust cooking time next time.


----------



## CharFace (May 8, 2007)

looks good man...

remember, ribs that were falling apart a bit too much is a great reason to try some more in the near future



Pretty soon you'll switch to spareribs


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2007)

Excellent job Erik!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 8, 2007)

Looks great, the first thing you did right was rub em down with WR......


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2007)

You know... if the meat falls off the bone, serve it off the bone like you meant for it to be that way.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2007)

Nice job erik. Great advise Chris!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 8, 2007)

Nice Work.


----------



## Diva Q (May 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## john a (May 9, 2007)

As long as they tasted good.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

I'm going to try St Louis next.
Is the cooking time a little longer?


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2007)

erik13 said:
			
		

> I'm going to try St Louis next.
> Is the cooking time a little longer?



Generally yes... but maybe not for you.  LOL  They take about how long you cooked those. (just joking)

Use the 3-2-1 method and you'll be fine.  


You know... I think there is a Ribs PodCast around here somewhere.  :roll:
*HERE*


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2007)

lol.

The butts podcast hurt my knee.


----------

